# New French Ring Clubs



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

I would like to take this opportunity to welcome 2 new affiliated clubs to the American Ringsport Federation, Steel City Ringers, in Beaver County, PA. and Rochambeau Dog Sport Club, in Andover, CT.
Steel City Ringers is under the direction of Craig Wood, contact at [email protected] and Rochambeau Dog Sports is under the direction of Scott Beebe, contact [email protected] We wish both clubs great success, for the advancement of French Ring in the U.S. and I would like to personally thank everyone involved in making these clubs a reality. Best of luck to everyone who practices French Ring, regardless of where you do it!


----------



## Michael Wandell (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck to both clubs!!!

Mike


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Richard Rutt said:


> .... I would like to personally thank everyone involved in making these clubs a reality. Best of luck to everyone who practices French Ring, regardless of where you do it!



Viva "_Pro Choice"_ :grin:


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations!! I wish you all the best of luck and a lot of success!!


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

Congratulations! Good luck to the new clubs-look forward to any upcoming events you may have!


----------

